# Clé USB Bluestork



## vanezou (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Ayant fait une recherche auparavant sur ce forum en vain, je me permets d'exposer mon problème : je possède un clé Wifi Bluestork. J'ai installé celle-ci, il est même indiqué dans le réseau du préférence système, "adaptateur ethernet est actuellement activé et possède l'adresse IP XXXX. Vous êtes connecté à internet via adaptateur Ethernet (en9)". Malheureusement, lorsque j'essaie de mettre en route un navigateur, (j'en ai essayé 3 différents) la connexion ne s'établit pas. Je possède un Mac G5, avec un osX panther.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Vanessa


----------



## miaou (2 Mars 2008)

il doit falloir ,peut être ,  indiquer le mot de passe du réseau ( clé WEP ou WPA )


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2008)

vanezou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant fait une recherche auparavant sur ce forum en vain, je me permets d'exposer mon problème : je possède un clé Wifi Bluestork. J'ai installé celle-ci, il est même indiqué dans le réseau du préférence système, "adaptateur ethernet est actuellement activé et possède l'adresse IP XXXX. Vous êtes connecté à internet via adaptateur Ethernet (en9)". Malheureusement, lorsque j'essaie de mettre en route un navigateur, (j'en ai essayé 3 différents) la connexion ne s'établit pas. Je possède un Mac G5, avec un osX panther.
> 
> ...



As tu redémarré le Mac après l'install ? En ce qui me concerne, c'est ce que j'ai du faire pour que mon navigateur comprenne que l'interface réseau à utiliser avait changée lorsque j'ai installé ma clé BlueStork.

Attention avec cette clé, il y a deux choses à savoir :

- Ne pas la débrancher sous tension, elle supporte ça très mal (la mienne est de retour chez Macway pour ça, je pense).

- Si elle est branchée sur un hum alimenté, il faut débrancher le hub après avoir éteint le Mac, et le rebrancher avant de l'allumer, faute de quoi la clé n'est pas reconnue au démarrage, et il faut alors débrancher et rebrancher la clé pour que son logiciel la détecte (ce qui, je pense, à fini par être fatal à la mienne).

A noter que la clé Dlink, depuis acquise au même endroit, pour quelques  de plus (six de mémoire), ne pose pas ce problème, et ne m'oblige pas à débrancher mon hub le soir pour être reconnue le matin lorsque je rallume mon Mac.


----------



## vanezou (3 Mars 2008)

Ma clé est bel est bien reconnue sur mon Mac, mais la connexion ne s'établit pas. Je ne sais donc pas comment régler tout ça...De plus, la documentation que je viens de recevoir par le support de bluestork est très sommaire et ne m'aidera pas à résoudre mon problème.
Disons que je vais persévérer et vous demander de l'aide.

Merci d'avance.

Vanessa


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2008)

Nonobstant les problèmes évoqués dans mon précédent post, cette clé à très bien fonctionné ... le temps qu'elle a fonctionné :sick:

Si "Préférences système -> réseau" te dis que tu es connecté à internet via l'interface correspondant à la clé, c'est que tu l'es. Comme je te le demandais au dessus, as tu redémarré le Mac depuis l'installation de la clé ? Parce que les logiciel comme Safari ou mail ont tendance, lorsqu'ils sont démarrés sur une interface, à ne pas accepter le changement "à chaud".


----------



## manu3694 (27 Mai 2008)

Salut, vous avez de la chance, moi apres installation du logiciel (recupéré sur le site de mac way), ma seconde clé (et oui, j'ai echangé la premiere pensant quelle avait un pb) n'est pas reconnue non plus. J'ai fais des tests sur imac G3 en 10.3.9, sur imac G4 flat en 10.4.11 et sur G5 également en 10.4.11. Je commence à craquer serieusement


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2008)

manu3694 a dit:


> Salut, vous avez de la chance, moi apres installation du logiciel (recupéré sur le site de mac way), ma seconde clé (et oui, j'ai echangé la premiere pensant quelle avait un pb) n'est pas reconnue non plus. J'ai fais des tests sur imac G3 en 10.3.9, sur imac G4 flat en 10.4.11 et sur G5 également en 10.4.11. Je commence à craquer serieusement



A priori, le problème de ces clés USB, c'est qu'elles tentent de se connecter dès quu'elles sont sous tension, à un moment où leur logiciel de gestion n'est pas encore chargé. J'en ai deux ici, une Bluestork, comme la tienne, et une D-Link, sur l'iMac G3/600 de ma fille (sous Panther), aucun problème, sur mon PowerMac G4/733, sous Tiger, je dois débrancher la clé au démarrage du Mac, et la brancher une fois le boot terminé pour qu'elle fonctionne. 

Par contre, que ce soit la D-Link ou la BlueStork, branchée en direct sur un port natif du Mac, et pas sur un hub alimenté, qu'elles supportent assez mal, ni sur une carte USB2 PCI où là; j'ai des déconnexions intempestives à tout bout de champ.


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A priori, le problème de ces clés USB, c'est qu'elles tentent de se connecter dès quu'elles sont sous tension, à un moment où leur logiciel de gestion n'est pas encore chargé. J'en ai deux ici, une Bluestork, comme la tienne, et une D-Link, sur l'iMac G3/600 de ma fille (sous Panther), aucun problème, sur mon PowerMac G4/733, sous Tiger, je dois débrancher la clé au démarrage du Mac, et la brancher une fois le boot terminé pour qu'elle fonctionne.
> 
> Par contre, que ce soit la D-Link ou la BlueStork, branchée en direct sur un port natif du Mac, et pas sur un hub alimenté, qu'elles supportent assez mal, ni sur une carte USB2 PCI où là; j'ai des déconnexions intempestives à tout bout de champ.



Idem sur un iBook 500, j'ai une clé Bluestork. Je la branche sur le port USB après que le mac a démarré lorsque le logiciel de gestion est chargé. Sinon ne pas oublier de mettre la borne wifi en mode association pour qu'elle reconnaisse la clé et permette la connexion (ex : livebox). J'ai aussi eu ce problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2008)

iYogi a dit:


> Sinon ne pas oublier de mettre la borne wifi en mode association pour qu'elle reconnaisse la clé et permette la connexion (ex : livebox). J'ai aussi eu ce problème.



La Freebox, j'en ai une, et put1, j'aime ça ! 

Pas d'association, on branche la bobox sur le courant électrique, et on se connecte dessus, sans autre forme de procès (mais en montrant patte blanche quand même, hein !).


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La Freebox, j'en ai une, et put1, j'aime ça !
> 
> Pas d'association, on branche la bobox sur le courant électrique, et on se connecte dessus, sans autre forme de procès (mais en montrant patte blanche quand même, hein !).



Oui mais dans ma campagne, y'a pas de Freebox !


----------



## manu3694 (28 Mai 2008)

Hier soir, j'ai decouvert que macway avait mis un nouveau pilote (fait par realtek) pour la clé. Et au joie, elle est desormais reconnue par mon imac G4 sous 10.4.11, par un ibook sous 10.4.11 et par mon imac Intel sous 10.5.2. (pour le ibook et le dernier imac c'etait histoire de tester puisqu'ils sont airport). La clé voit pas mal de réseau, sauf le mien bien entendu. Ma freebox emet un signal très moyen, meme airport a parfois du mal a le trouver.

Par contre, je suis decu, la clef n'est tojours pas reconnu sur mon imac G3 sous 10.3.9. Je cherche de site en site pour trouve le pilote miracle, alors si vous avez des adresses je suis preneur. Au départ j'ai pensé que ça venait du port USB 1 mais sur mon imac G4 aussi c'est de l'USB 1 et ca marche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

manu3694 a dit:


> Par contre, je suis decu, la clef n'est tojours pas reconnu sur mon imac G3 sous 10.3.9. Je cherche de site en site pour trouve le pilote miracle, alors si vous avez des adresses je suis preneur. Au départ j'ai pensé que ça venait du port USB 1 mais sur mon imac G4 aussi c'est de l'USB 1 et ca marche.



Comme je te le disais, cette clé fonctionne à merveille depuis février dernier sur l'iMac G3/600 sous OS X 10.3.9 de ma fille avec cette version du pilote (téléchargé à partir du lien de Macway à l'époque. Essaie le, si ça ne marche pas, il faudra essayer de savoir qui de l'USB de ton Mac ou de la clé, est responsable !


----------



## manu3694 (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme je te le disais, cette clé fonctionne à merveille depuis février dernier sur l'iMac G3/600 sous OS X 10.3.9 de ma fille avec cette version du pilote (téléchargé à partir du lien de Macway à l'époque. Essaie le, si ça ne marche pas, il faudra essayer de savoir qui de l'USB de ton Mac ou de la clé, est responsable !



Merci pour le lien, mais j'avais déja testé ce pilote qui ne marchait sur aucune machine. Ca marche toujours pas, l'USB de la clé fonctionne puisque je la vois sur 4 autres machines. Par contre sur les Imac G3/400, je ne vois rien (j'ai fais le test du deux machines). La config est Imac G3/400 - 10.3.9 - 128 Mo de memoire vive - DD de 10 Go


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Alors, le problème vient sans doute de l'USB de cet iMac, de mémoire, ce pilote est la version "Panther" (il y avait une version différente pour Tiger), et avec lui, la clé à fonctionné aussi bien sur l'iMac G3 de ma fille que sur mon "WallStreet", en 10.3.9 aussi.

Toutefois, sur mon PM G4, en USB2 sur une carte PCI (c'est un audio numérique, d'origine il n'avait que l'USB1), elle avait du mal, et à fini par claquer (Macway me l'a remplacée sous garantie sans difficulté).

Tu la branche bien après la fin du démarrage (quoi que sur l'iMac de ma fille, elle reste branchée en permanence, sans problème, mais directement sur le Mac, tout le reste est sur un hub USB, y compris clavier et souris) ?


----------



## manu3694 (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, le problème vient sans doute de l'USB de cet iMac, de mémoire, ce pilote est la version "Panther" (il y avait une version différente pour Tiger), et avec lui, la clé à fonctionné aussi bien sur l'iMac G3 de ma fille que sur mon "WallStreet", en 10.3.9 aussi.
> 
> Toutefois, sur mon PM G4, en USB2 sur une carte PCI (c'est un audio numérique, d'origine il n'avait que l'USB1), elle avait du mal, et à fini par claquer (Macway me l'a remplacée sous garantie sans difficulté).
> 
> Tu la branche bien après la fin du démarrage (quoi que sur l'iMac de ma fille, elle reste branchée en permanence, sans problème, mais directement sur le Mac, tout le reste est sur un hub USB, y compris clavier et souris) ?




Je la branche bien apres l'allumage du mac, mais rien, elle est reconnue dans "info du mac" mais la lumiere bleue reste eteinte


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Problème d'alimentation électrique, alors, tu la branches pas sur un des ports du clavier, au moins ?


----------



## manu3694 (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Problème d'alimentation électrique, alors, tu la branches pas sur un des ports du clavier, au moins ?


  non, non, je la branche bien sur les ports usb directement sur les macs (j'ai essayé les 4 ports)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Bon, reprenons calmement : tu me parle d'un iMac G3, il n'y a que deux ports, là dessus, pas 4 ?

Ah, autre chose, après avoir installé le logiciel, tu as bien pensé à réparer les autorisations ?

La LED bleue, elle ne s'allume pas du tout, ou bien, elle s'allume un court instant au branchement, puis plus rien ?


----------



## manu3694 (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, reprenons calmement : tu me parle d'un iMac G3, il n'y a que deux ports, là dessus, pas 4 ?
> 
> Ah, autre chose, après avoir installé le logiciel, tu as bien pensé à réparer les autorisations ?
> 
> La LED bleue, elle ne s'allume pas du tout, ou bien, elle s'allume un court instant au branchement, puis plus rien ?




Oui, je parle bien d'un imac G3 qui n'a que deux ports, mais j'ai fait le test sur 2 imacs (donc 4 ports). Réparé les autorisations ? Non, la led ne s'allume pas du tout.

J'ai l'impression que mon probleme vient que j'ai la version de la clé RTL8187B et que je ne trouve que des pilotes pour 10.3.9 sous la reference RTL8187L


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Ah, oui, la mienne est une BS-W-USB (id : SCD0013), il y en aurait donc plusieurs sortes ?


----------



## manu3694 (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, oui, la mienne est une BS-W-USB (id : SCD0013), il y en aurait donc plusieurs sortes ?




Moi c'est la BS-W-USB V2


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

manu3694 a dit:


> Moi c'est la BS-W-USB V2



Donc un modèle plus récent. Curieux, je serais curieux de savoir ce que donnerait la mienne chez toi ?

[MODE=HS léger]Sinon, au fait, je voulais te dire : 128 Mo pour Panther sur un G3/400, ça fait très très léger, 256 de plus, ça ne lui ferait pas de mal ![/MODE]


----------



## manu3694 (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc un modèle plus récent. Curieux, je serais curieux de savoir ce que donnerait la mienne chez toi ?
> 
> [MODE=HS léger]Sinon, au fait, je voulais te dire : 128 Mo pour Panther sur un G3/400, ça fait très très léger, 256 de plus, ça ne lui ferait pas de mal ![/MODE]



Je pars à la recherche du drivers miracle (même si je le sens mal). Des barettes de 512 Mo sont prévues pour les imac. Merci de ton aide. 

J'ai bien peur d'etre contraint de passer les IMAC en 10.4. Avec 512 Mo ca devrait aller.

Manu


----------



## manu3694 (29 Mai 2008)

manu3694 a dit:


> Je pars à la recherche du drivers miracle (même si je le sens mal). Des barettes de 512 Mo sont prévues pour les imac. Merci de ton aide.
> 
> J'ai bien peur d'etre contraint de passer les IMAC en 10.4. Avec 512 Mo ca devrait aller.
> 
> Manu




Jeudi 29 Mai, c'est bien ce que je pensais, ma clé n'est pas compatible avec le 10.3.9. J'ai installé un 10.4 sur un DD externe, puis j'ai demarré le G3 via le DD, ensuite maj en 10.4.11, installation du driver de la clé, et là bien entendu, ça marche.

Encore plus incroyable, le 10.4.11 tourne sur le G3 avec seulement 128 mo de memoire vive


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

manu3694 a dit:


> Jeudi 29 Mai, c'est bien ce que je pensais, ma clé n'est pas compatible avec le 10.3.9. J'ai installé un 10.4 sur un DD externe, puis j'ai demarré le G3 via le DD, ensuite maj en 10.4.11, installation du driver de la clé, et là bien entendu, ça marche.



Tu l'as bien achetée chez Macway ? Si oui, contacte les, leur descriptif technique mentionne bien la compatibilité 10.3.9 !



manu3694 a dit:


> Encore plus incroyable, le 10.4.11 tourne sur le G3 avec seulement 128 mo de memoire vive



M'est avis que tu ne dois pas risquer l'exès de vitesse


----------



## manu3694 (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu l'as bien achetée chez Macway ? Si oui, contacte les, leur descriptif technique mentionne bien la compatibilité 10.3.9 !



J'ai envoyé un commentaire hier soir sur le site de macway, mais je ne sais pas s'il va etre publié





Pascal 77 a dit:


> M'est avis que tu ne dois pas risquer l'exès de vitesse




C'est sur, jai le temps de boire un café tranquille


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

manu3694 a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un commentaire hier soir sur le site de macway, mais je ne sais pas s'il va etre publié



Non, je voulais dire "contacte leur S.A.V. en expliquant le problème, et en leur précisant que ton achat était fait sur la foi de ce descriptif technique, et que tu sais que la V1 fonctionne sur Panther, ils devraient te proposer un échange s'ils en ont encore, et s'il n'y en a plus, demande un avoir pour échange (moyennant paiement de la différence de prix) contre celle ci, elle est fournie avec un pilote Panther, et un autre Tiger, donc on est certain qu'elle est compatible Panther, et elle n'est guère plus chère (et elle marche bien, c'est celle que j'ai sur mon PM G4) !


----------



## manu3694 (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je voulais dire "contacte leur S.A.V. en expliquant le problème, et en leur précisant que ton achat était fait sur la foi de ce descriptif technique, et que tu sais que la V1 fonctionne sur Panther, ils devraient te proposer un échange s'ils en ont encore, et s'il n'y en a plus, demande un avoir pour échange (moyennant paiement de la différence de prix) contre celle ci, elle est fournie avec un pilote Panther, et un autre Tiger, donc on est certain qu'elle est compatible Panther, et elle n'est guère plus chère (et elle marche bien, c'est celle que j'ai sur mon PM G4) !



Ok, je vais tenter le coup. Quand je pense que j'ai deja fait un echange pensant que la precedente clé ne marchait pas


----------

